# 5 Bands. Give it up.



## mr drinky (Feb 13, 2016)

Most everyone is influenced by music. It tells a lot about a person -- yet it might not tell that much when all things are considered. But when one volunteers their most influential bands or music in their life, it's interesting -- at least to me. They are offering a very crude polaroid of a portion of their life. 

Are you willing to share that polaroid? 

Here are my 5 bands in order of when they came into my life.

1. Billy Joel. 
2. Violent Femmes. 
3. Pixies. 
4. Pegboy.
5. Gogol Bordello. 


And yes, I'm a drinkin' man right now.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Feb 13, 2016)

Chronological 
- boards of Canada 
- Pink Floyd, primarily the Barrett era
- Nujabes 
- Willy Hutch
- LTJ Bukem


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 13, 2016)

spoiledbroth said:


> Chronological
> - boards of Canada
> - Pink Floyd, primarily the Barrett era
> - Nujabes
> ...



If Pink Floyd had been more my contemporary, it would have been 1.5 in my list. But my favorite album was Wish You Were Here and that was released when I was four years old. It had the play time, just not the traction for my youth.

k.


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 13, 2016)

Does it have to be bands? If it's artists that were connected to phases of my life, mine would be

1) Elvis
2) John Lee Hooker
3) Konstantin Wecker (leftist German songwriter)
4) Victor Jara (leftist Chilean songwriter)
5) Ella Fitzgerald

it has been a strange journey...

Stefan


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 13, 2016)

Yeah, you are right, artists (bands) same thing, good point. Btw, I saw John Lee Hooker at the Monterey Jazz Festival in 1990. To this day, it is one of the most memorable sets I have ever seen and it ended in a way that was totally John Lee. They were just finishing up and everyone was doing their final solos and right before they get to John Lee Hooker, the power blows and everything goes dark. And all we hear after that is a weary old man saying: "Well, I guess that's all folks. Good-bye." I never even saw him leave the stage, but I waited in those off-stage seats for 4 hours to get to see him play.

k. 



apicius9 said:


> Does it have to be bands? If it's artists that were connected to phases of my life, mine would be
> 
> 1) Elvis
> 2) John Lee Hooker
> ...


----------



## alterwisser (Feb 13, 2016)

1) backstreet Boys
2) Wildecker Herzbuben
3) Böhse Onkelz
4) Heroes del Silencio
5) ABBA

I might have had one too many. I might be joking. Or am I? [emoji12]


----------



## chinacats (Feb 13, 2016)

Beatles
Floyd
Grateful Dead
Miles Davis
Phish

OK, I'm old...:lol2:


----------



## ecchef (Feb 13, 2016)

Grateful Dead
Asbury Jukes (Southside Johnny)
El Rayo-X (David Lindley)
Ramones
Brian Eno

Had to revise this.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 13, 2016)

Beatles
Dylan
Dire Straits
Prince
Santana


----------



## malexthekid (Feb 13, 2016)

In no particular order

Rage against the machine
Red hot chili peppers
BB King
John Butler (solo or trio)
The Living End


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 13, 2016)

malexthekid said:


> In no particular order
> 
> Rage against the machine
> Red hot chili peppers
> ...



I EFFEN love The Living End. It is hard to like a song about Dunblane, but 'Monday' was the right anthem at that time when gun violence was just beginning. That first album rocked. Second, not as much though. I still love them, and they make the cut into my punk playlist always. Didn't expect that malexthekid.

[video=youtube;vtcIH-FKx6E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtcIH-FKx6E[/video]

edit: just checked my iPhone, the other songs on my device are: Have They Forgotten and Prisoner of Society.


----------



## 99Limited (Feb 13, 2016)

The Beatles
The Supremes
Elton John
Doobie Brothers
James Taylor


----------



## TheDispossessed (Feb 13, 2016)

Neil Young / Crazy Horse
Jimi
SRV / Double Trouble
Bob Dylan
Dinosaur Jr


----------



## Adirondack (Feb 13, 2016)

Beatles
Dylan
The Who
Steeleye Span
Bruce Springsteen and the E Street Band


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 13, 2016)

This is somewhat chronological, and because live concerts ae were it's at I've included that as well.

Beatles - never saw I'm too young
Jackson Brown (wore out 2 Running On Empty) and now own it in surround - never saw
Rush -saw them a few times in the early 80's
Grateful Dead saw them a bunch of times in the 80's and 90's - but only followed them between MSG and Hampton.
Talking Heads - never saw and am old enough to have done so.:beatinghead:
Phish - saw a few times in 1990 and 1991 at the Bayou, maybe 250 people the first time, about 800 the last time), never bothered to see them once they got big:beatinghead::beatinghead:


----------



## HHH Knives (Feb 13, 2016)

So hard to just work in 5. Music has and always will be a huge part of who we are. 


Interesting thread. 

Ted Nugent
Black Sabbath/Ozzy
Violent fems 
Metallica
Creed


----------



## DamageInc (Feb 13, 2016)

Pink Floyd (David Gilmour as a solo artist also counts here)
Bill Frisell
Slint
Paul Simon
Rammstein

On an Island is the most underrated album of the 00's.


----------



## Hattorichop (Feb 13, 2016)

1-Deertick
2-Modest Mouse
3-Tom Waits
4-Jason Molina
5-Beck


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Feb 13, 2016)

Led Zeppelin
John Hartford
Leonard Cohen
Gordon Lightfoot
Johny Cash


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 13, 2016)

Pussycat Dolls
Britney Spears Mississippi PWT
Guns and Roses
Pretty Ricky
Justin Beaver


----------



## panda (Feb 13, 2016)

fleetwood mac
creedence clearwater revival
oasis
the black keys
sublime


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 13, 2016)

Johnny Cash
Hendrix / Stevie Ray Vaughan
Tool
Frank Sinatra
Jimmy Buffett

Sorry that's six but Jimi and SRV run hand n hand in my world. I run a lot of directions but these are my mainstays when I come back to a genre.


----------



## Nomo4me (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm more inclined toward favorite albums than artists but lets do these:

Joni Mitchell
Smashing Pumpkins - through siamese dream
Van Morrison
Niel Young - through RNS
Tool


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 13, 2016)

keithsaltydog said:


> Pussycat Dolls
> Britney Spears Mississippi PWT
> Guns and Roses
> Pretty Ricky
> Justin Beaver



Sorry, Keith, but saying Beaver has to be accompanied by this clip from The Office. 

[video=youtube;dG6d_NqBBvw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dG6d_NqBBvw[/video]


----------



## stereo.pete (Feb 13, 2016)

Not in any particular order

Roy Orbison
Radiohead
Modest Mouse
The Talking Heads
Tom Petty and the Heart Breakers


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Feb 13, 2016)

REM
Rage Against The Machine
Duran Duran
Walon Jennings
Linda Ronstat


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 13, 2016)

Seriously love female singers some mentioned already Joni Mitchell, Linda Ronstadt, Fleetwood Mac add Nanci Griffith, Chrisse Hynde and the Pretenders, Lady Gaga

And a few sisters Roberta Flack, Diana Ross, Alicia Keys, Billie Holiday, Gladys Knight, Tracy Chapman.


----------



## MAS4T0 (Feb 13, 2016)

FLOW
NICO Touches the Walls
Orange Range
The Offspring
Foo Fighters


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 13, 2016)

I'll only contribute if we're allowed to make fun of other people's picks.


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 13, 2016)

Dave Martell said:


> I'll only contribute if we're allowed to make fun of other people's picks.



I'm just hoping Racheal Ray contributes. I haven't seen her forum flirt with Dave in a while 

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/member.php/508-Rachael

k.


----------



## MAS4T0 (Feb 13, 2016)

I think that the responses might be giving a reasonable indication of the age of the posters; I think I'm one of the youngest so far.



Dave Martell said:


> I'll only contribute if we're allowed to make fun of other people's picks.



Feel free to make fun of mine.


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 13, 2016)

So hard to limit it to 5. So many others mentioned that I could have listed also, including Leonhard Cohen, BB King, Miles Davis, Frank Sinatra, and, of course, Justin Bieber.  And anybody over 14 in the 70s just must have had a crush on Stevie Nicks... 

Stefan


----------



## preizzo (Feb 13, 2016)

Calle 13 
Fabulosos Cadillac 
Rancid 
Queen of the stone age 
Nofx


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 13, 2016)

MAS4T0 said:


> I think that the responses might be giving a reasonable indication of the age of the posters; I think I'm one of the youngest so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to make fun of mine.



Hey, you had The Offspring. I'm not making fun of you. Btw, did you see a good chunk of their catalog was for sale a few months back. I think it went for 35 million. That's a chunk of change, but Epitaph still has the rights to the first few albums I believe. 

k.


----------



## MAS4T0 (Feb 13, 2016)

mr drinky said:


> Hey, you had The Offspring. I'm not making fun of you. Btw, did you see a good chunk of their catalog was for sale a few months back. I think it went for 35 million. That's a chunk of change, but Epitaph still has the rights to the first few albums I believe.
> 
> k.



I didn't know that. Thanks for the info, I'm going to look into that now, do you know the background on why it was being sold?

I was first introduced to them as a kid via Crazy Taxi, but didn't know who the band was until about a decade later...

Side note: I used to fight professionally and The Offspring was always my entrance music - other than this one time when I let my dad choose. I didn't set any stipulations and he didn't tell me what he'd chosen; when I was announced "Gay Bar" by Electric 6 started playing. :eyebrow:


----------



## jimbob (Feb 13, 2016)

hmmmmmm
Bob Marley and the Wailers
Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds
Led Zeppelin
Radiohead
Frank Zappa
Jeez that is hard to pin to 5! Alot of these before my time (33) but definitely influential. The top 2 were no-brainers however....


----------



## Dardeau (Feb 13, 2016)

In no order, and may change tomorrow:

X
The Rolling Stones
Townes Van Zandt
The Colonel Dixies
The Wednesdays


----------



## Mrmnms (Feb 13, 2016)

Some great bands listed, some I haven't heard in a while. Good reminder . I'd throw in Little Feat, Traffic for bands not yet mentioned


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 13, 2016)

Dardeau said:


> In no order, and may change tomorrow:
> 
> X
> The Rolling Stones
> ...



Townes is awesome. One of the first records I bought when I started getting back into vinyl.

k.


----------



## brianh (Feb 13, 2016)

Old 97s
Mark Lanegan
Nirvana
Johnny Cash
Hendrix


----------



## zoze (Feb 13, 2016)

The B-52's
Madness
Tom Waits
Sade
The Smith

and a million others back in the 80's.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 14, 2016)

Some that come to mind from different phases of my life thus far in no particular order:

88 Fingers Louie
Old school AFI (prior to selling out and turning emo)
Metallica
Zeppelin
Leonard Cohen

I could definitely rewrite this list many times over, so many artists have had a different impact for various reasons.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 14, 2016)

Agree so much great music over the years
Going way back Crème just 3 guys Ginger Baker, Jack Bruce, Eric Clapton.
Crosby Stills & Nash
Allman Brothers
Doors 
Bruce Springsteen
U2
Aerosmith
Grateful Dead
Pink Floyd
Zeppelin
Metallica
Patty Smith
Leo Kottke
Bob Seger
Joan Baez


----------



## Chuckles (Feb 14, 2016)

Bands:

Pearl Jam
The Band
Beach Boys
Clash
Broken Bells

Many of my favorites are either producers/writers or recording groups or individuals that collaborate with many people.

Stax Records Band (Booker T & the MGs)
Max Martin
Mozart
Sinatra
Miles Davis


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Feb 14, 2016)

Digital underground 
Snoop dogg
Nas
Camron
Immortal technique 
Queen
Red Hot chili peppers

I'm all over the place pretty much anything but country. Sorry for not following the rules :whistling:


----------



## DSChief (Feb 14, 2016)

Not so much of an Album Guy, I tend to lock onto individual tracks, but these had stuff I generally liked.

Early Black Sabbath Paranoid { Iron man }

Zeppelin

John Mayall & The Bluesbreakers
Blues From laurel canyon { vacation, walking on Sunset & The Bear }
back to The Roots { Blue Fox & Boogie Albert }

Jefferson airplane

And Allanah Myles just because i thought She was Hot [ Black velvet }


----------



## wellminded1 (Feb 14, 2016)

wu tang clan
Jethro Tull
Miles Davis
LCD Soundsystem
Queen


----------



## Mute-on (Feb 14, 2016)

I'll call this a featured 5. Too many others still producing great music. 
Rolling Stones 
Stevie Ray Vaughan and Double Trouble/Hendrix/Clapton
U2 (pre 2000)
AC/DC
Red Hot Chilli Peppers


----------



## Mingooch (Feb 14, 2016)

Pink Floyd
Led Zep
Metallica
Guns N Roses
Billy Joel


----------



## andre s (Feb 15, 2016)

Hendrix
Zappa
Zeppelin
Brian Eno
Pink Floyd

honorable mentions

(early) Genesis
Radiohead
Jean Leloup
David Bowie
Jane's Addiction / Porno for Pyros


----------



## lumo (Feb 17, 2016)

Run DMC
Bob Marley
Beastie Boys 
Frank Sinatra
Pixies


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 18, 2016)

Ok, I started this...and since Lumo hit a couple of my favorites (Pixies, Sinatra) I got to let things go...

My deep down list is this:

Billie Holliday
Chet Baker
Freddie Hubbard
Wynton Marsalis
Nina Simone

And shortly after I listen to that, I will start spinning some Andrew Jackson Jihad.

k


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 18, 2016)

Bon Scott era ACDC
The Pixies
Beastie Boys
Luna
Operation Ivy
De La Soul-sorry that's 6!


----------



## Matus (Feb 18, 2016)

In spite of my age (36), the first is The Beatles. We had a large magnetic tape player and my father got one tape with 3 or 4 Beatles albums on it, and I kept listening to it large part of my childhood and early teens. Than during different periods it was/is:

Eric Clapton, Deep Purple, Markus Miller, Dire Straits, but also Jan Pascal, Alexander Schall and of course quite a few others.

And I should not forget Argentinian Tango (not a band, obviously) - I still hope to get back to it with my wife one day.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 18, 2016)

Not enough Metal listed here...

METALLICA
Motörhead
Amon Amarth
Iron Maiden
Tool

:nicethread:


----------



## ChefJimbo (Feb 18, 2016)

Grateful Dead
Fleetwood Mac
Frank Zappa
Billy Joel
Rush

Honorable Mentions:
ACDC
38 Special
Lynrd Skynrd
Cream
Procol Harum


----------



## masibu (Feb 18, 2016)

I go through stages all the time, but I guess these bands had some considerable play time over the years.. I'll include a favourite album too although I listened to all their albums a lot

1 Radiohead (in rainbows. listened to them for a few years before in rainbows came out and to be honest wasn't overly excited for its arrival. I was a stingy kid and didn't pay a dollar for the download on their website. many years later, i find that it's one of my favourite albums.. it's aged well)
2 Beck (this varied a lot over the years... Guero has some of my favourite songs but also had some "meh" moments. regardless of how Im feeling, Beck has an album that would suit my mood. overall though, odelay is probably my most played)
3 Pixies (doolittle. i recall several times starting work in the morning to do prep as an apprentice with "debaser" kicking in. i swear it got me amped up for the whole day)
4 Ween (God Ween Satan. originally liked the song "gabrielle" and thought maybe they had other similar songs. they don't. they are ******* weird dudes with a retarded sense of humour. would usually listen to them when I was delusional with fatigue and losing my mind or when I'd get home a little too late and a little too drunk)
5 The Beatles (rubber soul. I can't remember exactly what it was that made me feel compelled to listen to this album but I still catch myself singing tracks off it now and again)

I don't listen to a lot of Radiohead or Ween anymore but the others pop up now and again. I'm not even 30 yet so I can only imagine being around when beatles or even pixies were in their prime and touring. John Lennon was dead long before I started listening to him.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 18, 2016)

no order. typing from top of my head, so i dont know how this list will go.

AC-DC
Elvis Costello
The Talking heads.
little big town
Jesus and Mary Chain.

Phew..that was hard.


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 18, 2016)

mr drinky said:


> Ok, I started this...and since Lumo hit a couple of my favorites (Pixies, Sinatra) I got to let things go...
> 
> My deep down list is this:
> 
> ...



Those five are more my kind of music. Saw Marsalis and Band once in a jazz club in Berlin, fabulous evening. BH is up there with Ella and Sarah. Mixed feelings about Nina Simone, some things are fabulous, others not even close. But I have a thing for 50's female voices - think Carmen McCrae, Nancy Wilson (with Cannonball), Blossom Dearie, Julie London, Peggy Lee, Keely Smith, Dinah Washington etc. - Almost forgot the fabulous Anita O'Day.

Stefan


----------



## lumo (Feb 18, 2016)

Ok since we're letting go a little...those that influenced me by way of my father at a very early age.

Glen Miller
Perez Prado
Louis Armstrong
Django Rheinhardt
Bing Crosby

Then when I'm ready to bomb down some trails or the streets on the single speed...Operation Ivy!


----------



## GeneH (Feb 18, 2016)

Amazing Rhythm Aces
Eagles - 1979 era
Led Zeppelin
The Traveling Wilburys - come on, they were Dylan, Lynne, Orbison, Petty, Harrison. Who can't like that combination?

Not to contaminate the thread, but after that it all went to heck and pop solo's took over:
Blondie
Pink. I love Pink. Reminds me of youth.

Now back to some of the 'Aces and a shot of Rye. From Lowertown. Because I used one of their parking spaces.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Feb 18, 2016)

Can't believe kiss hasent been included yet! First big band concert I attended.


----------



## GeneH (Feb 18, 2016)

Chicagohawkie said:


> Can't believe kiss hasent been included yet! First big band concert I attended.



Good point. That fell right in with Queen, loud, weird, and fun.


----------



## GeneH (Feb 18, 2016)

I forgot to mention Queen. Dump Blondie. Insert Queen.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Feb 18, 2016)

Pearl Jam
Neil Diamond
Theolonious Monk
Madonna
Bill Monroe
Old Crow Medicine Show
Tony Rice


----------



## ShaggySean (Feb 19, 2016)

Social distortion
Muddy waters
Blood for blood
Pantera
Johnny cash
Five is easy to short a list and should not be tried under the influence lol


----------



## ShaggySean (Feb 19, 2016)

Way


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 19, 2016)

apicius9 said:


> Those five are more my kind of music. Saw Marsalis and Band once in a jazz club in Berlin, fabulous evening. BH is up there with Ella and Sarah. Mixed feelings about Nina Simone, some things are fabulous, others not even close. But I have a thing for 50's female voices - think Carmen McCrae, Nancy Wilson (with Cannonball), Blossom Dearie, Julie London, Peggy Lee, Keely Smith, Dinah Washington etc. - Almost forgot the fabulous Anita O'Day.
> 
> Stefan



I was wondering if you were going to mention Blossom Dearie. I bought some of her music a while back based on your rec. As a former Trumpet player, Wynton was a god to me. I've seen him play a few times. I was also a sucker for anything from the Chicago Symphony by Sir Georg Solti.

k.


----------



## ecchef (Feb 19, 2016)

I didn't include any symphony/ chamber orchestras primarily because they primarily play music by dead guys, not their own stuff. 
It's tough to beat the Berlin Phil or the Academy of St Martin in the Fields.


----------



## 2010ZR1 (Feb 19, 2016)

Traffic
Captain Beyond
Spirit
Brand X
Return to Forever


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 19, 2016)

ecchef said:


> I didn't include any symphony/ chamber orchestras primarily because they primarily play music by dead guys, not their own stuff.
> It's tough to beat the Berlin Phil or the Academy of St Martin in the Fields.



Herbert Von Karajan was awesome. He is buried in a small cemetery outside Salzburg near Schloss Anif. I've stopped there a few times. 

k.


----------



## Castalia (Feb 19, 2016)

My musical favorites from my youngest memories
Rush
Beatles
Who
Kinks
Peter Paul and Mary

hard to stick with five, so many others over the years


----------

